# Retour sur iMac 27"



## xao85 (2 Avril 2010)

:modo: Afin de ne pas pas multiplier les sujets chaque fois qu'un membre reçoit sa machine, je vous propose d'exprimer votre joie et vos reproches dans ce fil qui sera désormais unique et dédié aux retours sur l'iMac 27".


Bonjour à tous, je voulais faire part de mon expérience sur iMac 27'. En effet, vu le nombre de topique qui parle de problèmes sur cette machine; je voulais relativiser tout ça avec un avis le plus objectif possible. 

*Je vais commencer par le processeur et la carte graphique: pour moi le i5.* 
Pour moi c'est à la fois positif et négatif. Je m'explique. Je sorts d'un MacBook Pro 2,2Ghz, 8600m Gt 128Mo. Cette configuration m'allait très bien pour toute la partie bureautique, et pourtant je faisais beaucoup de choses avec, et régulièrement en même temps: iPhoto, iTunes, Safari, Mail, Toast, HandBreak, Limewiresiffle: ), DVD, Quicktime, Word, Powerpoint, iMovie, (plus occasionnel), iChat, iCal. Bien sur je n'utilise pas toujours toutes ses applications en même temps, mais il y en a facilement toujours au moins trois qui tournent. 

Là où mon ordi commençait à trouver ses limites c'était les jeux... Normal les 128 Mo de mémoire vidéo et la carte elle même commençait à dater. Après ça ne me gênait pas plus que ça, je ne joue de temps en temps sur mac ; je préfère jouer sur console. Sauf qu'un certain StarCraft me disait que ça serait sympa de mettre à jour ma configuration. 

Enfin làdessus mon MacBook Pro m'a fait toute une histoire avec la Fnac (pour ceux qui veulent plus d'infos: voir ici et ici), ils ont finit par me faire un avoir. Après avoir voulu reprendre un MacBook Pro qui ne s'est toujours pas vu greffer d'un i5, je me suis tourné vers un iMac avec un MacBook en ordi portable pour finir mes études. 

_*Le dilemme qui est apparu : Core2Duo 3,06, i5 où i7*_(qui venait juste de paraître dans le catalogue de la fnac) J'ai penché pour le i5, en me disant les core2Duo sont en fin de vie, le i7 est trop cher pour mon portefeuille. 
Et là, au bout d'un mois je suis tour simplement sur les fesses!   Je m'explique, le i5 est vraiment très performant voir même trop pour mon utilisation. J'utilise régulièrement entre 0 et 3% du processeur. Au moment ou je vous parle: j'ai deux fenêtre Safari, Mail,iTunes et TuneBar qui tournent et j'oscillent entre 5 et 12%. :rateau: C'est là où je réalise qu'un Core 2 Duo m'aurait suffit. :rose: 

Pour Settlers 7, le processeur travaillent à 30% de sa capacité :rateau: (avec Mail et Safari qui tournent derrière)... La seule chose que je regrette pas c'est la mémoire vidéo qui me permet de jouer à ce même jeux en 1920x1080 sans aucun ralentissement. Là ou le modèle à 3,06 n'a que 256Mo de mémoire vidéo...

Enfin pour tous ceux qui n'ont pas encore sauté le pas, réfléchissez bien. Le i5 est vraiment un processeur de "ouf" et c'est dommage de dépenser tant de sous alors que le modèle d'en dessous aurait largement suffit!  Et je n'imagine même pas le i7, pour le coup je suis content de pas avoir pris au-dessus. 

*Je continue par l'écran:*: (vous avez dit jaune... )

énorme!!!!! Splandide, trop grand (comme le i5:rateau Pour ma part je n'ai pas observé de jaune, en faisant les tests. Je les ai fait plusieurs fois! Et au quotidien, rien à redire! Il est magnifique, et permet de bosser sur plusieurs documents en même temps (adieu mon deuxième écran Samsung) 

Par contre effectivement, lorsque je l'ai bien fait chauffer, genre jouer à the Settlers 7, j'ai un léger grésillement en faible luminosité. Mais vraiment très très léger. Pour exemple mon compteur EDF fait 36 fois plus de bruit quand il recharge mon ballon d'eau chaude. Et ma chaîne hifi quand elle est sur l'auxiliaire et que je n'ai pas de son qui en sort en fait aussi largement plus. Pour ma part ce grésillement ne me gène pas. Et je l'accepte. De plus vu que pour faire chauffer le i5, il faut vraiment y aller, ça n'arrive que très rarement. D'ailleurs ça doit être plus la carte graphique qui chauffent et qui fait ce bruit! 

*Le son:*

Ben comment dire, je suis en train de me demander si j'ai encore besoin d'un son 2.1 à côté. Il est vraiment très très bon! Après ça vaut pas le son de mon Home Cinéma. Mais il est vraiment très puissant, de bonne qualité et suffira pour beaucoup d'entre vous. 
Pour ma part je pense bientôt investir dans l'Airport Expres pour profiter du son sur mon Home Cinéma quand j'ai envie de mettre du son bonne qualité dans l'appart et vendre la chaîne hifi qui ne sert plus à rien, vu le son de l'iMac. 

*L'ensemble:*
La qualité de l'ensemble est vraiment digne d'Apple. 
Les ports USB derrières l'écran pas très pratique au quotidien mais plus esthétique c'est sur. (il existe des rallonges USB et je vais surement m'en prendre une)
Il faut prévoir un bon recul pour la machine: pour ma part j'ai 55 cm.
J'entends de temps à autres le disque dur gratter mais pas de bruit sourd. 

Et bien sur pour un ordi pareil, il est sous Apple Care 3 ans! 

Sinon je suis conquis bien que je me dis que le modèle en dessous m'aurait suffit !  :rose:


----------



## marctiger (2 Avril 2010)

Eh bien, voilà un avis qui vaut la peine d'être lu... et qui va rassurer pas mal de gens qui hésitent, j'en suis certain, merci !


----------



## patrob29 (2 Avril 2010)

super compte rendu
j'hésitais entre le i5 et le core duo avec la CG 256Mo et bien je vais prendre le core duo!


----------



## xao85 (3 Avril 2010)

Tu fais bien, honnêtement, la seule chose qui peut être intéressante sur cette configuration, c'est la carte graphique 521Mo. Bien sur si tu en as l'utilité. Et encore je crois que sur l'apple store, elle est en option avec le core 2 duo.


----------



## patrob29 (3 Avril 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Tu fais bien, honnêtement, la seule chose qui peut être intéressante sur cette configuration, c'est la carte graphique 521Mo. Bien sur si tu en as l'utilité. Et encore je crois que sur l'apple store, elle est en option avec le core 2 duo.



oui, un moment je me suis demandé si je n'allais pas prendre en option la 512Mo mais...pourquoi faire? je ne joue jamais....


----------



## webjib (3 Avril 2010)

Toute petite précision, le modèle Core2Duo 27" a une carte graphique ATI Radeon HD 4670 avec effectivement 256 Mo de mémoire, alors que les modèles Core i5/7 ont une carte graphique différente, la ATI Radeon HD 4850, avec en effet 512 Mo de mémoire. Donc ce n'est pas qu'une question de mémoire vidéo mais aussi de modèle de carte graphique. La 4850 est bien plus puissante que la 4670.

Bien sûr pour ceux qui ne jouent pas, ça ne change rien.


----------



## alpboy (3 Avril 2010)

Salut,

je profite de mon premier post sur ce site (que je trouve tout simplement génial) pour apporter mon expérience également.
Je suis passé de PC à mac il y a 10 jours à peine. Voilà 15 ans que je bossais avec PC (je suis photographe pro) et, objectivement, j'avais la réputation de "toucher" en informatique que ce soit en hardware ou software.
Avec mac, j'ai changé de monde. Je n'avais jamais eu de réels problèmes avec pc mais je voulais découvrir autre chose. 
J'ai donc pris la même configuration que le premier post. Un imac 27 avec i5. Quelle bestiasse!! Ca marche du feu de dieu.
J eme suis fait un peu de soucis en attendant mon ordi en lisant sur différents forums les problèmes rencontrés avec la fameuse teinte jaune. Je me suis alors empressé de regarder au déballage si ma dalle avait de défaut. Et bien non, rien du tout, nada.
L'écran est tout simplement grandiose. C'est d'ailleurs le seul défaut que je peux faire à cet écran. J'ai du changer de position de chaise car ma position "pc" m'occasionnait des courbatures dans le haut des épaules. C'est dire si je cherche la petite bête.

La rapidité du processeur me sidère. J'ai pourtant toujours travaillé sur des pc sony vaio qui tournaient également comme des bourrins sur des fichiers (photos) très importants.
Les logiciels pré-installés sont tout simplement bluffants. Une mention toute particulière à iweb que je trouve génial. Simple mais complet.
La suite CS4 tourne sans problème de rapidité. C'est tellement fluide...

Bref, je reprends peu à peu mes repères. J'ai du installer "entourage" car "mail" ne me convenait vraiment pas. 

Voilà donc ma petite contribution à ce post.
A bientôt


----------



## vince2mtp (4 Avril 2010)

Bas moi j'ai le simple 3.06 GHz et ça suffit amplement pour de la burautique de base....j'imagine alors les i3/i5/i7!!


----------



## TiteLine (4 Avril 2010)

Merci pour ce retour plaisant à lire qui rassurera peut être ceux qui ont des doutes ou appréhendent un peu 

En ce qui concerne l'écran et les problèmes qui l'affectent, je pense qu'il n'y a pas trop de souci à se faire :
- Soit on a un modèle récent (et visiblement, les derniers sont plutôt bien)
- Soit on a une affreuse jaunisse (ce qui m'étonnerait fort à l'heure actuelle) et on le change ... il est tout de même garanti cet iMac ...

Et j'en profite pour apporter mes premières impressions également 

Cela fait 4 semaines que j'ai le mien, en faisant les tests, les "experts" du forum ont décelé une "légère *jaunisse*" qui ne se voit que lorsque je la cherche (tests, page word ouverte à un endroit précis etc...)  et qui n'est absolument pas gênante puisque je ne la vois pas. Seulement voilà, au début, "je ne pensais qu'à ça" et cherchais donc à la déceler (et quand on cherche bien, on finit par trouver). Et bien j'ai quand même préféré le garder car le disque dur est discret et il n'y a aucun grésillement lorsque je baisse la luminosité).

Pour en revenir à l*a dalle*, j'avais auparavant un 20" réputé pour ses dégradés de couleurs. En utilisation courante, cet écran me convenait très bien jusqu'au jour où j'ai testé les nouveaux iMacs. Même avec une jaunisse, le 27" surclasse, enterre, pulvérise le 20".  Aucun dégradé foireux, ça ne bave pas, quel que soit l'angle de vision. Je le  trouve vraiment  somptueux :love:

Quant à *la taille de l'écran*, ceux qui n'ont pas "l'habitude" n'ont aucun souci à se faire. Si on n'utilise qu'une "fenêtre" , le regard se fixe sur l'espace utilisé.  Je pensais qu'il était nécessaire d'être beaucoup plus éloigné" mais ce n'est pas utile et je n'ai pas les "yeux explosés"  après plusieurs heures d'utilisation. En revanche, lorsqu'on a plusieurs applications ouvertes il est parfois possible d'avoir tout sous les yeux sans devoir utiliser "Exposé" et c'est un confort que je ne connaissais pas. (J'ai encore en mémoire un travail de synthèse nécessitant l'ouverture de plusieurs pages et je pense que non seulement, c'était confortable mais qu'en plus, j'ai dû gagner du temps ... celui utilisé à jongler, à revérifier etc ...)   J'ai du mal à envisager de repasser sur un écran plus petit. 

*Le son* quant à lui est effectivement très correct sans être extraordinaire non plus. Mais il est amplement suffisant pour une utilisation courante (écouter de la musique en travaillant ... ou travailler en écoutant de la musique). Je ne ressens pas le besoin de lui offrir des enceintes externes.

*Le bilan* est donc très positif et je ne regrette aucunement ce "coup de folie". J'avoue qu'à l'heure actuelle, le C2D aurait largement suffi mais changer pour reprendre "le même" se justifiait moins et j'ai opté également pour l'Apple Care  car je compte garder la bête un petit moment et exploiter son potentiel qui me semble fort prometteur. ( Je regarde déjà du côté des jeux dispos sur Mac, hors de question d'installer Windows sur ma machine). Certes, il aurait été plus raisonnable de conserver le 20" qui fonctionnait bien , mais je suis bien contente de ne pas avoir été raisonnable et de m'être ruinée  ... même si je culpabilise un peu ...  :rose:


----------



## Nico.web (10 Avril 2010)

Salut la compagnie  

Moi la mouche ma piqué lundi soir , sur PC depuis 8 ans avec une grosse envie de passé sous mac depuis peut . Fautes de moyens j'ai du faire preuve de patiente mais bon tous sa c'est loin , je les commandé lundi soir et je suis allez le chercher jeudi soir 

J'étais très inquiet , à cause de tous les topics à propos des problème d'écrans etc ...... bref aucun problème à signaler " je touche du bois " si ce n'est que je rame complet c'est vraiment très différent de windows . L'écran est vraiment énorme , me tarde de récupérer mes licences ADOBE 

Voila , un nouveau fan de +


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Pour ma part, j'attends au moins la prochaine itération...


----------



## silfax (12 Avril 2010)

Salut tout le monde,

C'est aussi mon premier post . Heureux possesseur d'un iMac i5 avec 8 Gb de RAM, je confirme que c'est vraiment une très belle machine ...Aucun souci d'écran ni de performance (COD - modern warfare 2 est très fluide en toutes résolutions)
Mais ce qui est vraiment remarquable, c'est le silence de la machine ... ça change de certains PC qui sont plus proches de soufferies que du monastère 

@+

Sfx


----------



## LedZeFred (13 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,
Il est arrivé lundi matin ! quel pied ! commandé le 31/03 livré le 12/04, on est loin des 48H mais bon.

2.8GHZ QUAD-CORE INTEL CORE I7
8GB 1066MHZ DDR3 SDRAM - 4X2GB
1TB SERIAL ATA DRIVE
ATI RADEON HD 4850 512MB
8X DOUBLE-LAYER SUPERDRIVE
APPLE MAGIC MOUSE-Z
KYBD(NUM) & USER'S GUIDE-F
COUNTRY KIT,IMAC 27-INCH-FRA

J'ai fait quelques photos :
1 gros carton anonyme





plus 2 petits




L'Apple TV




Bel emballage !




Voila la béte 




Installation




L'ancien (déjà vendu) et le nouveau




Le voila en place





Pour le moment aucun problème, pas d'écran jaune ni bruit ni scintillement, quel écran fantastique et quelle vitesse c'est OUF !


----------



## Ellesa (13 Avril 2010)

Salut,


Merci de ton retour


Peux-tu nous dire la semaine de fabrication de ton imac 


Profite bien ton petit bijoux, euh plutôt grand 

@+


----------



## LedZeFred (13 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir on trouve ça ou la semaine de fab ?


----------



## TiteLine (13 Avril 2010)

LedZeFred a dit:


> Bonsoir on trouve ça ou la semaine de fab ?



Bonsoir,

à partir du numéro de série

Début du mien : W8007*****

W8 : lieu de fabrication
0 : année 2010
07 : semaine 7


----------



## LedZeFred (13 Avril 2010)

le début du mien : 
VM0140Z


----------



## TiteLine (13 Avril 2010)

Semaine 14 

Depuis les semaines 12 ou 13, les retours sont nettement plus positifs, notamment en ce qui concerne la jaunisse.


----------



## LedZeFred (13 Avril 2010)

Oui, tout fonctionne très bien, ça va vraiment vite 

Je n'ai pas utilisé "l'assistant migration" j'ai tout ré-installé proprement pour ne pas récupérer des bugs de l'ancien iMac, j'ai aussi ré-installé Windaube via BootCamp, je ne m'en sert que pour les jeux, j'ai testé Dragon Age Origins : ça déménage !


----------



## fusion (14 Avril 2010)

j'en vois bcp qui sont ravi de leur imac ultra puissant et qui pensent qu'il est trop puissant pour leur utilisation quotidienne aujourd'hui. mais avez-vous pensez à l'avenir? car une machine comme ça se garde au moins 3-4 ans...et d'ici là, le surplus de puissance présent sera bienvenu une fois arrivé les innovations promises niveaux logiciels.

car c'est bien beau de voir le hardware, mais maintenant que ce hardware est "au top" il faut penser software et pourquoi pas aller voir un peu en dehors des sentiers battus


----------



## xao85 (14 Avril 2010)

Mon MacBook Pro 2,2Ghz allait atteindre ses 3 ans et faisait tourné tout ce que je voulais... Excepté bien sur les jeux!


----------



## fusion (14 Avril 2010)

petite question: quelles sont les caractéristiques du DD? marque, cache??....

selon le test macgé du i5, le DD std serait moyen...sachant qu'il fait aussi 1To!! est-ce le meme?


----------



## BigMac50 (14 Avril 2010)

Y'a pas photo le 27 Ca arrache


----------



## LedZeFred (14 Avril 2010)

Voila tout ce que j'ai trouvé, mais ça ne donne pas la marque :

Capacité :	1 To (1*000*204*886*016 octets)
  Modèle :	ST31000528ASQ                           
  Révision :	AP24    
  Numéro de série :	            9VP5DGP3
  NCQ (Native Command Queuing) :	Oui
  Profondeur de la file dattente :	32
  Support amovible :	Non
  Disque amovible :	Non
  Nom BSD :	disk0
  Vitesse de rotation :	7200
  Type de carte de partition :	GPT (Tableau de partition GUID)
  État S.M.A.R.T. :	Vérifié


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2010)

Ton bureau paraît bien petit à présent , avec ce bel imac


----------



## LedZeFred (14 Avril 2010)

C'est vrai qu'il est plus large ! mon bureau je l'ai fait moi même avec un planche de hêtre et des pieds chromés, scie sauteuse et beaucoup de ponçage pour avoir les bords bien arrondis, bien doux, puis je l'ai traité à l'huile pour plan de travail


----------



## fusion (14 Avril 2010)

LedZeFred a dit:


> Voila tout ce que j'ai trouvé, mais ça ne donne pas la marque :
> 
> Capacité :	1 To (1*000*204*886*016 octets)
> Modèle :	ST31000528ASQ
> ...



merci pour ta réponse! en effet on n'en sait pas vraiment plus à part le cache (file d'attente?...)


----------



## bambougroove (14 Avril 2010)

LedZeFred a dit:


> Modèle :    ST31000528ASQ


C'est un DD Seagate 1 To (ST....).

Il y a aussi des Western Digital 1 To (WDC...) mais c'est moins courant.

Profite bien de cette merveille


----------



## LedZeFred (14 Avril 2010)

ça oui j'en profite ! je suis tout le temps devant, j'ai rippé des films de .avi en H 264 pour l'Apple TV, ça va à une de ces vitesse ! avant il fallait 4H maintenant c'est 1H, la le i7 il bosse, il montre ce dont il est capable


----------



## bambougroove (15 Avril 2010)

LedZeFred a dit:


> ... j'ai rippé des films de .avi en H 264 pour l'Apple TV, ça va à une de ces vitesse ! avant il fallait 4H maintenant c'est 1H, la le i7 il bosse, il montre ce dont il est capable


Viii c'est avec des tâches lourdes, comme l'encodage par exemple , qu'on se rend vraiment compte de la puissance de la bête 

Yabon banania ... et l'iMac 27" i7 :love:


----------



## klaatu2007 (15 Avril 2010)

Je ne peux qu'être d'accord!!!!!!!  Vive l'iMac 27"


----------



## LedZeFred (15 Avril 2010)

+++


----------



## welou (16 Avril 2010)

Salut !
Je viens de recevoir un iMac 27 i7 2.8ghh et ça m'a l'air tout bon.
Je l'ai acheté avant hier sur le refurb pour 1680 euros environ. 
Il a 8go de ram qui sont deux barrettes de 4go (cool !).
Le prix de cet ordinateur sur l'apple store est de 2338 euros, j'ai  donc économisé près de 660 euros 

Je pense qu'il est trop tôt pour dire que tout va bien.
Je ne sais pas trop comment faire pour voir s'il a un problème d'écran si quelqu'un a un bon test a me conseillé je suis preneur, j'ai comparé la même image sur un 24" et le 27" et je prefère de loin celle du 27. Elle me paraît moins jaune.

J'attends une semaine et après ça je vous conseil de vous ruer sur ces machines.

On comprend et partage votre joie mais ce type de sujet est HS dans ce forum (aide technique, je le rappelle) et toléré à l'occasion. Dans le but de ne pas multiplier ce type de sujet chaque fois qu'un membre reçoit une machine, je vais donc fusionner votre fil avec celui déjà existant.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

Sur le refurb le délai de livraison des imac 27" est donné pour 3 semaines. Si tu l'as reçu en 48 heures c'est plutôt pas mal.


----------



## tiguanito (16 Avril 2010)

pabotonpc a dit:


> Sur le refurb le délai de livraison des imac 27" est donné pour 3 semaines. Si tu l'as reçu en 48 heures c'est plutôt pas mal.




Le delai d'expedition est passe a 24h maintenant. 

C'est la lotterie le refurb, parfois machine nickel sur-equipee, parfois avec des defauts (comme les neufs a la limite). J'ai bien envie de jouer !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

Oui c'est tentant  Il en reste 46 !


----------



## tiguanito (16 Avril 2010)

pabotonpc a dit:


> Oui c'est tentant  Il en reste 46 !




Ca descend plus vite maintenant que le delai est passe a 24h, le compteur tourne la


----------



## welou (16 Avril 2010)

Oui j'ai pas résisté à la tentation mais à part ça je ne suis pas sûr à 100% que mon iMac est nickel, il faudrait que je fasse des tests mais à part celui là http://imac.squeaked.com/test.php je ne sais pas où en trouver.


----------



## tiguanito (16 Avril 2010)

welou a dit:


> Oui j'ai pas résisté à la tentation mais à part ça je ne suis pas sûr à 100% que mon iMac est nickel, il faudrait que je fasse des tests mais à part celui là http://imac.squeaked.com/test.php je ne sais pas où en trouver.



Un conseil, si tu ne vois pas de defaut, ne cherche pas trop non plus, tu as une super machine a un super prix (compte tenu des 8GO de RAM). Profite, et evite les forums sur les problemes pendant quelques temps pour te faire ta propre idee 

Je serais pret a tolerer un peu de jaunisse a ce prix la, surtout que je vais devoir acheter de la RAM pour passer a 8GO par la suite ... j'imagine que de recevoir un refurb i7 avec 8GB, ca doit etre extremement rare.


----------



## welou (16 Avril 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> Un conseil, si tu ne vois pas de defaut, ne cherche pas trop non plus, tu as une super machine a un super prix (compte tenu des 8GO de RAM). Profite, et evite les forums sur les problemes pendant quelques temps pour te faire ta propre idee
> 
> Je serais pret a tolerer un peu de jaunisse a ce prix la, surtout que je vais devoir acheter de la RAM pour passer a 8GO par la suite ... j'imagine que de recevoir un refurb i7 avec 8GB, ca doit etre extremement rare.



Oui tu as raison je ne vais pas trop chercher la jaunisse à tout prix.
Je crois que 8go ce n'est pas si rare sur le refurb par contre 2 x 4go je pense que ça l'est.
J'ai suivi les réactions de ceux qui ont reçu un 27" refurbished avant moi et la plupart ont eu de bonnes surprises (8go, 2To...).
J'ai l'impression que ces 27" i7 sont plus personnalisés que d'autres machines du refurb. Peut-être que ceux qui ont renvoyé leur machine à apple en avaient un usage pro donc étaient plus exigeants quant à la qualité de l'écran et peut-être plus friands de ram et de gros DD ?


----------



## LedZeFred (16 Avril 2010)

Pour ceux que ça peut intéresser GeekBench de mon 27"

Geekbench Score	9180
Version	Geekbench 2.0.19
Platform	Mac OS X x86 (64-bit)
Operating System	Mac OS X 10.6.3 (Build 10D573)
Processor	Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 860 @ 2.80GHz
Model	iMac11,1
Memory	8.00 GB 1067 MHz DDR3
Integer Score	8461	

Blowfish
single-threaded scalar	2415
106.1 MB/sec	

Blowfish
multi-threaded scalar	14105
578.0 MB/sec	

Text Compress
single-threaded scalar	2628
8.41 MB/sec	

Text Compress
multi-threaded scalar	12968
42.5 MB/sec	

Text Decompress
single-threaded scalar	2940
12.1 MB/sec	

Text Decompress
multi-threaded scalar	14463
57.6 MB/sec	

Image Compress
single-threaded scalar	2903
24.0 Mpixels/sec	

Image Compress
multi-threaded scalar	13734
115.6 Mpixels/sec	

Image Decompress
single-threaded scalar	2981
50.1 Mpixels/sec	

Image Decompress
multi-threaded scalar	11704
191.0 Mpixels/sec	

Crafty Chess
single-threaded scalar	5463
2.76 Mnodes/sec	

Crafty Chess
multi-threaded scalar	7186
3.49 Mnodes/sec	

Lua
single-threaded scalar	4825
1.86 Mnodes/sec	

Lua
multi-threaded scalar	20145
7.75 Mnodes/sec	

Floating Point Score	13967	

Mandelbrot
single-threaded scalar	2876
1.91 Gflops	

Mandelbrot
multi-threaded scalar	18211
11.9 Gflops	

Dot Product
single-threaded scalar	3628
1.75 Gflops	

Dot Product
multi-threaded scalar	13822
6.30 Gflops	

Dot Product
single-threaded vector	3639
4.36 Gflops	

Dot Product
multi-threaded vector	13485
14.0 Gflops	

LU Decomposition
single-threaded scalar	1346
1.20 Gflops	

LU Decomposition
multi-threaded scalar	7005
6.14 Gflops	

Primality Test
single-threaded scalar	6353
948.8 Mflops	

Primality Test
multi-threaded scalar	25476
4.73 Gflops	

Sharpen Image
single-threaded scalar	7194
16.8 Mpixels/sec	

Sharpen Image
multi-threaded scalar	36044
83.1 Mpixels/sec	

Blur Image
single-threaded scalar	8774
6.94 Mpixels/sec	

Blur Image
multi-threaded scalar	47695
37.5 Mpixels/sec	

Memory Score	4498	

Read Sequential
single-threaded scalar	5747
7.04 GB/sec	

Write Sequential
single-threaded scalar	5987
4.10 GB/sec	

Stdlib Allocate
single-threaded scalar	4284
16.0 Mallocs/sec	

Stdlib Write
single-threaded scalar	2773
5.74 GB/sec	

Stdlib Copy
single-threaded scalar	3700
3.81 GB/sec	

Stream Score	4312	

Stream Copy
single-threaded scalar	4285
5.86 GB/sec	

Stream Copy
single-threaded vector	5021
6.51 GB/sec	

Stream Scale
single-threaded scalar	4526
5.87 GB/sec	

Stream Scale
single-threaded vector	4268
5.76 GB/sec	

Stream Add
single-threaded scalar	3987
6.02 GB/sec	

Stream Add
single-threaded vector	4639
6.45 GB/sec	

Stream Triad
single-threaded scalar	4296
5.94 GB/sec	

Stream Triad
single-threaded vector	3476
6.51 GB/sec	

System Information	
Platform	Mac OS X x86 (64-bit)
Compiler	GCC 4.0.1 (Apple Inc. build 5484)
Operating System	Mac OS X 10.6.3 (Build 10D573)
Model	iMac11,1
Motherboard	Apple Inc. Mac-F2268DAE
Processor	Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 860 @ 2.80GHz
Processor ID	GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 30 Stepping 5
Logical Processors	8
Physical Processors	0
Processor Frequency	2.80 GHz
L1 Instruction Cache	32.0 KB
L1 Data Cache	32.0 KB
L2 Cache	256 KB
L3 Cache	8.00 MB
Bus Frequency	4.80 GHz
Memory	8.00 GB
Memory Type	1067 MHz DDR3
SIMD	1
BIOS	Apple Inc. IM111.88Z.0034.B02.1003171314
Processor Model	Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 860 @ 2.80GHz


----------



## bambougroove (17 Avril 2010)

LedZeFred a dit:


> mon bureau je l'ai fait moi même avec un planche de hêtre et des pieds chromés, scie sauteuse et beaucoup de ponçage pour avoir les bords bien arrondis, bien doux, puis je l'ai traité à l'huile pour plan de travail


C'est du beau travail 

Qu'as-tu utilisé comme huile pour le plan de travail de ton bureau ?
Si celle utilisée pour ton plan de travail de cuisine est différente, merci de me l'indiquer également.


----------



## LedZeFred (17 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, je ne connaissait pas cette technique c'est un menuisier qui m'a tout expliqué.
Le produit c'est : V33 Huile plan de travail cuisine et salle de bains incolore mat.

Il faut en passer une bonne couche, attendre 24H, passer du papier de verre ultra fin 800/1000, repasser une couche au chiffon, re 24H re p verre, et une 3 ème couche au chiffon, il faut frotter dans le fil du bois très longtemps, après le résultat est extra, ce n'est pas du tout gras ou collant, et au toucher on dirait du bois bien lisse non traité, c'est pas comme du vernis ou autre lazure !
Voila c'est à vous ! au boulot


----------



## bambougroove (17 Avril 2010)

LedZeFred a dit:


> au boulot


Vii j'en ai 4 à faire de 2,60 m  en hêtre massif pour la cuisine, le bar et la salle de bains

Merci pour les précisions 
J'avais pensé à de l'huile de lin ou de l'huile dure mais ça fonce pas mal le bois (est-ce beaucoup le cas pour ton produit ?), et il est bien sûr hors de question de les vernir ... le bois ça doit respirer !!


----------



## Strayker (17 Avril 2010)

Je vois que vous dites que ça chauffe pas un i5 LOL perso j'en ai un et je joue via bootcamp sur win7 64 bit et le ventilo tu entend que ça puis sur 4 coeur j'en ai 1 qui tourne a tjs entre 90 et 100%. Sur le bureau juste avec 1 widget ouvert et port bloutooth mdr comme quoi Windows c de la .... ^^  sinon c clair c du monstre je regrette rien


----------



## LedZeFred (17 Avril 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Vii j'en ai 4 à faire de 2,60 m  en hêtre massif pour la cuisine, le bar et la salle de bains
> 
> Merci pour les précisions
> J'avais pensé à de l'huile de lin ou de l'huile dure mais ça fonce pas mal le bois (est-ce beaucoup le cas pour ton produit ?), et il est bien sûr hors de question de les vernir ... le bois ça doit respirer !!



Je ne suis pas spécialiste, mais ce produit m'a beaucoup plu ! ça ne fonce pas beaucoup le bois c'est comme si il était humide, maintenant il faudra voir dans la durée ?


----------



## Abbaruzi (17 Avril 2010)

Hello !

Je viens également de commander sur le Reburf mon imac 27" i7.
Est-il possible d'avoir un écran avec la jaunisse ?
Si c'est le cas, c'est pas top.
Comment ça se passe si on renvoie le matériel ?
Ils nous renvoie un neuf ou un autre Refurb ?


J'ai un peu peur que mon écran soit jaune arrrrrghhh


----------



## tiguanito (17 Avril 2010)

Petite question sur le 27": est-ce que la petite taille des caractères (du à la forte résolution) ne fatigue pas trop pour le browsing Internet par exemple (ou certaines applications) ? en gros est ce que l'écran est réellement confortable a l'usage pour les écritures d'une manière générale ? 
(je ne parle pas des vidéos, photos ou la clairement l'écran est magnifique).


----------



## Rico0o (17 Avril 2010)

Ca déroute un peu au début, mais on s'y fait très vite


----------



## LedZeFred (17 Avril 2010)

C'est vrai que c'est un peu petit, et les articles présentés en colonnes paraissent bien perdus au milieu de cet écran géant !

Sur Safari on peu agrandir la taille des textes, et dans les préférences j'ai coché la case "ne jamais utiliser de taille de caractères inférieures à 14"


----------



## bambougroove (17 Avril 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> Petite question sur le 27": est-ce que la petite taille des caractères (du à la forte résolution) ne fatigue pas trop pour le browsing Internet par exemple (ou certaines applications) ? en gros est ce que l'écran est réellement confortable a l'usage pour les écritures d'une manière générale ?


Aucun problème pour ceux qui ont une vue normale 
Par comparaison, sur mon MBP 17" mat en résolution native les caractères sont beaucoup moins lisibles.

J'ai presque 50 ans ... donc des lunettes pour voir de près et de plus les yeux qui fatiguent vite pour une autre cause, et j'ai beaucoup moins mal aux yeux avec l'iMac 27" qu'avec mon écran 20" mat (PC sous Windows).
J'ai tout de même agrandi d'un point les polices de caractères de l'interface de Mac OS X (via TinkerTools) et de mes navigateurs (voir dans les préférences pour un paramétrage permanent) pour un meilleur confort.

Concernant l'écran 27", je ne mets pas les fenêtres des navigateurs ou de certains logiciels en plein écran car je considère que c'est inutile (sauf cas particuliers) et d'autre part ça permet de positionner en même temps plusieurs fenêtres d'applications.

Par exemple, la fenêtre de mon navigateur se trouve dans la zone centrale sur environ les 2/3 de l'écran et c'est bien suffisant, surtout que mes onglets ouverts sont positionnés verticalement dans la barre latérale gauche (sur Opera et Firefox), ce qui en plus permet de gagner de la place en hauteur pour la lecture des pages web.

Bref, un vrai bonheur pour moi et mes yeux !! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h50 ----------




LedZeFred a dit:


> Je ne suis pas spécialiste, mais ce produit m'a beaucoup plu ! ça ne fonce pas beaucoup le bois c'est comme si il était humide, maintenant il faudra voir dans la durée ?


Merci pour tous ces renseignements 

Et aux autres ... désolée pour le HS


----------



## tiguanito (17 Avril 2010)

Merci pour les infos concernant le confort de lecture des textes/fonts, et pour l'astuce (via TinkerTools) que je ne connaissais pas. (actuellement j'ai un PC Win7 avec Dell 27" 2707WFP 1920x1200 , c'est pour ça que je me posais la question ...)


----------



## LedZeFred (17 Avril 2010)

Mois aussi j'ai 50 ans et des problèmes de vue ! et je vais faire comme toi 2 applications en même temps c'est une bonne idée


----------



## bambougroove (18 Avril 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> Merci pour les infos concernant le confort de lecture des textes/fonts, et pour l'astuce (via TinkerTools) que je ne connaissais pas. (actuellement j'ai un PC Win7 avec Dell 27" 2707WFP 1920x1200 , c'est pour ça que je me posais la question ...)


Pourquoi ce choix de résolution avec un 27" ?
Pour des raisons de lisibilité (Windows permet aussi des réglages à ce niveau là) ou bien est-ce pour une autre raison ?


----------



## alpboy (18 Avril 2010)

Il est vrai que la machine est tellement belle que cela donne envie de la mettre sur un joli bureau.
Personnellement, j'en ai également fabriqué un tout exprès. Il est mi cuir, mi bois. Je vous ferai une photo dans la semaine car je ne suis pas chez moi actuellement. J'ai mis des passe câbles comme je le désirais afin que ces derniers sont invisibles, bref, tout qui va bien quoi.


----------



## tiguanito (18 Avril 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Pourquoi ce choix de résolution avec un 27" ?
> Pour des raisons de lisibilité (Windows permet aussi des réglages à ce niveau là) ou bien est-ce pour une autre raison ?



1920x1200 est la résolution native de mon Dell 27" (2707WFP, acheté il y a 3 ans environ, mais sans jaunisse, fuites de lumière, ou défaut particulier ).


----------



## bambougroove (18 Avril 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> 1920x1200 est la résolution native de mon Dell 27" (2707WFP, acheté il y a 3 ans environ, mais sans jaunisse, fuites de lumière, ou défaut particulier ).


OK, je pensais que tu parlais de celui sorti récemment avec rétroéclairage LED


----------



## Abbaruzi (22 Avril 2010)

Hello,

j´ai reçu mon imac i7 commandé sur le refurb.
Aucun problème décran. Le seul problème est que j´entends mon disque dur grater...c´est un Hitachi 2 To .

Est- ce normal ? 
dois- je appeler Apple pour effectuer un changement ?
Quel est le délais, 15 jours á priori ?

Quelqu´un a deja eu l´expérience de renvoyer un imac ? Que est le delais de re-livraison ?


Beaucoup de questions d´un coup, mais c´est mon premier mac j´espere avoir fait le bon choix :s


----------



## BigMac50 (22 Avril 2010)

Salut normal non oui rappel apple car sur le mien le dd gratte pas du tout, 15 jours pour du neuf mais pour le refurb je suppose que c'est pareil  pour le renvoi tout dépends j'ai ou lire certains sujets ou Apple t'envoye le mac et tu renvoyer le tien après je pense que tout dépends de la personne que tu auras au tel


----------



## tiguanito (22 Avril 2010)

Abbaruzi a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> j´ai reçu mon imac i7 commandé sur le refurb.
> Aucun problème décran. Le seul problème est que j´entends mon disque dur grater...c´est un Hitachi 2 To .
> ...



Salut, 

Tu peux essayer de mettre un tapis de souris ou autre chose sous le Mac pour amortir et voir si ça aide à atténuer le bruit ?
c'est 15 jours aussi la rétractation pour un refurbish. Normalement il n'y a pas de changement de machine comme sur le neuf, mais une réparation uniquement. Reste à savoir si un disque dur qui gratte est considéré comme un problème ou pas. Et si on te change le disque dur, on risque de te remplacer le 2TO par un 1TO en plus.


----------



## fusion (23 Avril 2010)

reçu mon i5 hier et franchement c'est une cathédrale de silence!! pour le DD le mien est un seagate 1To et je ne l'entends pas sauf.....quand il y a des accès DD ou là on entend le très léger grattage typique.

ceux qui se plaignent du bruit entendent quoi? c'est vraiment fort et tout le temps?


----------



## Abbaruzi (23 Avril 2010)

tiguanito a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Tu peux essayer de mettre un tapis de souris ou autre chose sous le Mac pour amortir et voir si ça aide à atténuer le bruit ?
> c'est 15 jours aussi la rétractation pour un refurbish. Normalement il n'y a pas de changement de machine comme sur le neuf, mais une réparation uniquement. Reste à savoir si un disque dur qui gratte est considéré comme un problème ou pas. Et si on te change le disque dur, on risque de te remplacer le 2TO par un 1TO en plus.





Oui j´ai essayé, mais le bruit du grattage ne peut s´atténuer comme ça.
Peux être en défragmentant le DD ?
Ca se fait sur mac ?
C´est quand même génant, ça le fait même pour de la simple navigation sur internet...pour le prix c´est tout de même abusé.


----------



## fusion (23 Avril 2010)

Abbaruzi a dit:


> Oui j´ai essayé, mais le bruit du grattage ne peut s´atténuer comme ça.
> Peux être en défragmentant le DD ?
> Ca se fait sur mac ?
> C´est quand même génant, ça le fait même pour de la simple navigation sur internet...pour le prix c´est tout de même abusé.


non pas de défragmentation sur mac...enfin à ce que je sache. sauf peut etre quand d tu redémarres ton mac. sinon c'est quel genre de bruit? tu l'entends tout le temps,?


----------



## welou (23 Avril 2010)

Voilà une semaine que j'ai mon imac 27" i7 et première mauvaise surprise hier: écran noir au démarrage entre un passage windows 7 / mac os X, je redémarre trois fois et toujours un écran noir... J'ai débranché la prise cinq minutes et c'était ok après ça.

J'avais fait chauffer l'imac sur windows avec quatre heures de rendus 3d (sur 3ds max) juste avant.

J'ai vu sur les forums que ce problème n'était pas à prendre à la légère puisque l'imac pourrait bien ne plus rien afficher un de ces jours.

J'hésite à appeler apple j'ai vraiment pas envie de refaire toutes les installations à chaque fois...
et puis si je le renvois je perds les 8 go de ram non ? (il vient du refurb).

Voilà je me demande ce que vous en pensez.

Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2010)

J'ai reçu mon iMac 27 " core i7 en provenance du refurb mercredi. Hier , il a fonctionné toute la journée.

Le bruit du disque dur est effectivement plus important que sur mon ancien imac de mars 2009. J'avais acheté un imac core i7 en novembre dernier , le phénomène était indentique. J'ai dû le renvoyer pour les problèmes d'écran "sauteur".

De ce côté là, pour le moment rien à signaler  sur l'actuel.

Par contre , la définition de 2560x1440 me gêne par la taille réduite des caractères. J'ai essayé la définition 1920x1200 , qui me convient mieux , mais je n'aime pas les barres verticales noires latérales présentes avec cette définition. Quel dommage qu'Apple n'ait pas conservé le 24" !

J'hésite à conserver cet iMac . J'attends ancore quelques jours  avant de me décider à le renvoyer ou  non à Apple.

Mon iMac 24" 3,06 Ghz acheté en mars 2009 est absolument silencieux comparé au 27".


----------



## tiguanito (23 Avril 2010)

pabotonpc a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon iMac 27 " core i7 en provenance du refurb mercredi. Hier , il a fonctionné toute la journée.
> 
> Le bruit du disque dur est effectivement plus important que sur mon ancien imac de mars 2009. J'avais acheté un imac core i7 en novembre dernier , le phénomène était indentique. J'ai dû le renvoyer pour les problèmes d'écran "sauteur".
> 
> ...



Ce qui est dommage, c'est d'avoir un ecran si grand et des caracteres si petits oui. Il etait question que Snow Leopard puis gerer un affichage avec des polices independantes de la resolution, ce n'est pas encore le cas. De ce cote la, Win7 a fait un bon en avant, il est possible d'avoir un tres bon compromis taille de police quelque soit la resolution et taille d'ecran. 
Actuellement j'ai un Dell 27" 1920x1200, sous Win7, et l'affichage est vraiment confortable et surtout configurable facilement. (je veux dire sans changer la resolution). J'ai vu des laptops 15" avec une resolution de 1080p, sous Win7 et un affichage tres confortable (car tailles de police ajustees en consequence). 
ils en parlent ici:
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2352147&tstart=0

Et un article en Anglais qui dit en gros que les applis ne doivent plus etre ecrites avec comme hypothese une resolution (concentration de pixels) de 72dpi:
(sauf que l'OS lui meme ne fait pas ce qu'ils conseillent dans la note, peut-etre dans une update de l'OS)
Sinon TinkerTool (conseille par un autre forumer) permet de changer toutes les polices par defaut dans l'OS, peut-etre une piste avant de le renvoyer. 

Resolution Independence
The old assumption that displays are 72dpi has been rendered obsolete by advances in display technology. Macs now ship with displays that sport native resolutions of 100dpi or better. Furthermore, the number of pixels per inch will continue to increase dramatically over the next few years. This will make displays crisper and smoother, but it also means that interfaces that are pixel-based will shrink to the point of being unusable. The solution is to remove the 72dpi assumption that has been the norm. In Leopard, the system will be able to draw user interface elements using a scale factor. This will let the user interface maintain the same physical size while gaining resolution and crispness from high dpi displays.

The introduction of resolution independence may mean that there is work that you&#8217;ll need to do in order to make your application look as good as possible. For modern Cocoa applications, most of the work will center around raster-based resources. For older applications that use QuickDraw, more work will be required to replace QuickDraw-based calls with Quartz ones.


----------



## Abbaruzi (23 Avril 2010)

fusion a dit:


> non pas de défragmentation sur mac...enfin à ce que je sache. sauf peut etre quand d tu redémarres ton mac. sinon c'est quel genre de bruit? tu l'entends tout le temps,?




Oui c´est permanent à chaque fois que je fais une action sur l´ordinateur: ouverture de page internet, navigation, travail sur photoshop etc. j´entends le DD travailler.


----------



## fusion (23 Avril 2010)

Abbaruzi a dit:


> Oui c´est permanent à chaque fois que je fais une action sur l´ordinateur: ouverture de page internet, navigation, travail sur photoshop etc. j´entends le DD travailler.



mais c'est pas un peu normal?


----------



## tiguanito (23 Avril 2010)

fusion a dit:


> mais c'est pas un peu normal?



Avec 4GB (ou plus de RAM), on ne devrait pas trop avoir besoin du disque dur quand on accede a une page internet ?


----------



## Strayker (23 Avril 2010)

Moi je suis cette rubrique depuis le début et je comprend pas d'où vient que t'en de monde parle de disque dur qui gratte et fait du bruit j'ai un 27" i5 que j'ai acheté en decembre et rien a signale que sur mac os x du moin,aucun bruit que ce soit ventilo,dd et même aucun prob de couleur jaune ! Soite j'ai eu énormément  de pot soite vous vea pas de chance! &#57605; ( pour ce qui est de Windows sur ma partition boot camp la c autre chose, le ventilo y vas gaiment et le le processeur fonctione 2x plus pour reste sur le bureau sans aucune apli d'ouverte :/ ) c a croire que tous les 27" qui sorte pour l'ainstant on des problèmes plis le temps passe et plus on n'en voit je trouve &#58387;


----------



## bambougroove (23 Avril 2010)

Abbaruzi a dit:


> Oui c´est permanent à chaque fois que je fais une action sur l´ordinateur: ouverture de page internet, navigation, travail sur photoshop etc. j´entends le DD travailler.


C'est anormal selon Apple, j'en ai échangé 4 pour ce motif 

Le 5ème est lui relativement silencieux, il gratte normalement quand c'est justifié et discrètement, ce qui n'était pas le cas des 4 autres qui gargouillaient bruyamment pour un oui et un non.
C'est un Western Digital 1 To alors que les autres des Seagate 1 To, mais ce n'est pas lié à la marque car d'autres ont des Seagate non anormalement bruyants.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h01 ----------




pabotonpc a dit:


> la définition de 2560x1440 me gêne par la taille réduite des caractères.


Agrandir les polices du système à l'aide de l'application TinkerTool (qui permet d'activer certaines fonctions cachées de Mac OS X), et celles des navigateurs, etc. sans changer la résolution native du 27", permet un grand confort et une très bonne lisibilité.

Voir cette discussion par exemple : http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-dachats/lisibilite-sur-21-5-et-27-pouces-298487.html

TinkerTool : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/144551/tinkertool-se-penche-sur-snow-leopard


----------



## tiguanito (23 Avril 2010)

Ca y est, iMac i7 reçu, et installé (commandé avant hier sur le refurbish)
- tout semble comme neuf, emballé avec les plastiques, pas vu de crash ou autre (j'hésite a chercher d'avantage ...)
- écran : pas vu de pixel mort (pareil, j'ai peur de chercher), teinte legerement plus jaune/chaude en bas (se voit sur du blanc uniforme). Pas sur que je l'aurais vu si je n'avais pas su ce qu'il fallait regarder, c'est vraiment trés subtil. Pas encore vérifié les fuites de lumière par contre ...me faut un fond noir.
- la carte wifi est presente  (parait qu'elle manque sur certains)
- j'ai droit au hdd de 2TO au lieu de 1TO, option a 220&#8364; donc c'est cool, Ram de base 4GB (on peut pas gagner de partout  ). Au final bonne pioche donc, car le disque dur ne se remplace pas facilement aprés achat. De plus, il est vraiment silencieux, on n'entend vraiment rien qui sort de cet iMac (a part le son des HP qui est trés correct pour de l'intégré)
- la souris, c'est rigolo le touch, mais pas facile a utiliser au début, j'apprends.

J'applique plus d'une dizaine de mises a jour, espérons que ça ne casse rien ...


----------



## welou (23 Avril 2010)

Hello, mon message est passé inaperçu donc je me permet de vous redemander votre avis :

Voilà une semaine que j'ai mon imac 27" i7 et première mauvaise surprise hier: un écran noir au démarrage entre un passage windows 7 / mac os X, je redémarre trois fois et toujours un écran noir... J'ai débranché la prise cinq minutes et c'était ok après ça.

J'avais fait chauffer l'imac sur windows avec quatre heures de rendus sur 3ds max juste avant.

J'ai vu sur les forums que ce problème n'était pas à prendre à la légère puisque l'imac pourrait bien ne plus rien afficher un de ces jours.

J'hésite à appeler apple j'ai vraiment pas envie de refaire toutes les installations à chaque fois...
et puis si je le renvois je perds les 8 go de ram non ? (il vient du refurb).

Voilà je me demande ce que vous en pensez.

Merci !


----------



## fusion (23 Avril 2010)

welou plusieurs solutions: soit tu rends l'imac en gardant 4Go, soit tu le rends avec les 8Go, soit tu le gardes. dans tous les cas vaut mieux faire un clone de ton DD.

sinon ces histoires de DD bruyant ça devient assez intéressant. le mien fait un peu de bruit aussi meme quand y'a quasi pas d'activité...mais je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment un soucis. j'hésite à appeler apple. dans tous les cas, il te l'échange par un neuf ou un refurb? et avant de le rendre vaut mieux faire une clean reinstall non?


----------



## xao85 (24 Avril 2010)

Pour ma part le mien fonctionne toujours aussi bien. Il tourne comme une horloge.


----------



## fusion (24 Avril 2010)

ah mais le mien aussi il tourne nickel!! juste que le DD pourrait peut etre avoir un soucis minime!!


----------



## bambougroove (24 Avril 2010)

welou a dit:


> Hello, mon message est passé inaperçu donc je me permet de vous redemander votre avis ...


Tu es sur un post généraliste/défouloir qui ne concerne pas un problème en particulier.

Fais une recherche sur le forum ou poste ton propre sujet avec un titre parlant et le maximum de renseignements, qui permettront aux as de la technique de t'aider


----------



## fusion (25 Avril 2010)

je me pose quand meme des questions quant aux DD. c'est vrai qu'il gargouille pour pas grand chose des fois. alors ça ne me dérange pas foncièrement. mais je me demande si sur le long terme ça va pas empirer!

j'ai pas envie de l'échanger mon mac :-(

edit: comme je l'ai mis dans le sujet inhérent au soucis du bruit des DD de l'imac, j'ai bien des problèmes au niveau du DD. donc appel demain et échange!


----------



## tiguanito (25 Avril 2010)

pabotonpc a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon iMac 27 " core i7 en provenance du refurb mercredi.
> 
> Par contre , la définition de 2560x1440 me gêne par la taille réduite des caractères. J'ai essayé la définition 1920x1200 , qui me convient mieux , mais je n'aime pas les barres verticales noires latérales présentes avec cette définition. Quel dommage qu'Apple n'ait pas conservé le 24" !
> 
> J'hésite à conserver cet iMac . J'attends ancore quelques jours  avant de me décider à le renvoyer ou  non à Apple.



Astuce bien pratique pour Safari, sachant que le zoom intégré a Safari est bien fait pour tout augmenter et pas seulement les polices:
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2114926&tstart=1

Je me suis fait une config avec 120% par défaut, ça me va bien pour l'instant.

Pour l'appli de mail, c'est plus simple encore puisqu'on peut modifier les polices directement. 

En fait faut voir au cas par cas avec les applications, moi aussi je trouve que les caractères par défaut avec cette résolution de 2560x1440 sont vraiment trop petits.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2010)

A votre avis, le prochain iMac c'est pour quand :rateau: ?


----------



## alpboy (29 Avril 2010)

Tiens, je reviens sur le sujet pour mettre en photo le bureau que j'ai conçu tout spécialement pour mon imac 27. Fait de cuir et bois, il à l'avantage d'absorber le moindre bruit qui pourrait se faire audible. Du coup, je travaille en silence..quel bonheur avec cette machine..:


----------



## bambougroove (29 Avril 2010)

Très beau bureau 
Waouhhh le détail de l'emplacement pour le clavier !!


----------



## alpboy (29 Avril 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Très beau bureau
> Waouhhh le détail de l'emplacement pour le clavier !!


Ouep, t'as vu ça..j'ai chiadé le truc! :love:


----------



## bambougroove (29 Avril 2010)

alpboy a dit:


> Ouep, t'as vu ça..j'ai chiadé le truc! :love:


Viii lol

Cherchez l'intrus ... la multi-fonction qui casse la ligne mais bon c'est pas trop grave elle est assortie à la MagicMouse !!


----------



## alpboy (30 Avril 2010)

bambougroove a dit:


> Viii lol
> 
> Cherchez l'intrus ... la multi-fonction qui casse la ligne mais bon c'est pas trop grave elle est assortie à la MagicMouse !!



oui..mais il fallait faire des concessions pour le boulot.  Si cela n'avait tenu qu'à moi, j'aurais viré le cube à droite...


----------

